# Feral Rescue in Foal



## SullivanPoint (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I am new here and glad I found this forum. I rescued a mini from slaughter in October. She is basically feral and you cannot get close to her or touch her without a huge ordeal. I had a pregnancy test done via bloodwork when she was in quarantine (blood drawn on October 18). The vet confirmed that she is pregnant and could be somewhere between 100 and 150 days based on results. She said her best guess was closer to the 100 day mark. Well, that was 143 days ago...

So, she could be anywhere from 243-293 days. She is enormous and has been holding her tail up for several weeks and bag started to develop about 6 weeks ago. Any advice on what to do during labor/delivery with a mare that will not allow anyone to come near her or touch her? I am nervous that she is going to need help and we won't be able to do so... She does come in every night when she is ready and we watch carefully and close the stall door once she is in.

Note: we work with her everyday to get her used to being with people and build trust. She has made very little progress in the last 5 months.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 11, 2018)

Cannot seem to get any photos to load. sorry.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 11, 2018)

This is from 2 days ago. I can't get a photo from behind unless far away.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 11, 2018)

oh, she is soooo pretty. my idea would be to get her in a small area and take a bucket or stool and sit in there with her, stay 20 minutes and leave, leave your seat in there. several hours later go back and do it again, ddo it as often as you can making the staying time longer, eventuallly she will come over to you. curiousity . you could have a piece of carrot in your pocket, but don't be to quick to acknowledge her getting closer. let her do it herself. maybe you could put the carrot on your knee. it works and it works well as long as you DONT RUSH HER. im telling you to go in every few hours because we usually do it once or twice a day. this wayit could work before foaling. dont scare her or even try to touch her until she comes right up to you several times, then slowly move your hand and touch her, whereveer is closest to your hand. even if you dont get that far, she will get used to you being around and may trust you enough to let you help her if she gets in trouble. i wish you the best


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2018)

Keep an eye on her and don't intervene unless she needs help; she'll probably be more agreeable to assistance if needed, once she is already in labor. You enclose her at night, so at least she can't go hide to have her foal. She may come around better a couple weeks after she foals. [My pregnant mare that I bought last fall is the stand-offish type and while she was receptive to me handling her, the last week or two she has become less so and I'm guessing she'll get worse before she foals. And, then hopefully, once baby is out, she'll be friendly once again.]


----------



## Mona (Mar 12, 2018)

What a pretty little mare. I sure hope that her attitude will change after she foals. It is so strange that after 5 months she still has not made much progress. Sounds like maybe some natural horsemanship, although now it's not something you can really so until after she foals. Keep her in a small pen or large boxstall, and make sure to always keep the foal between yoursel and her so she will not try to kick you or anything.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2018)

I cant see the pics for some reason.

I agree with what everyone else has commented. From your above descriptions , you are most definitely getting closer.

Jeanniecogan has a really good suggestion and this actually worked with one of my mares. When you say she is "ferral" is she nasty , as in will try and go for you ? Or is she more "frightened" of people ?

Good on you for taking her in, unfortunately it is really hard when you have no idea of her history and what she has been through to be like she is.

I think your best bed would be to actually speak to a vet and see what they advise you should do.

Please keep us posted on her


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for all of your input. Georgia isn't mean at all, just terrified of humans and appears to not have ever been handled.

I do spend time with her sitting in her stall almost every day. When I am not able to, the barn manager does. She is located 45 minutes away from me and I have a 2 year old and 4 year old human babies.  We bought a new house with land and are in the process of building her a barn. I think once she is at home with constant attention from us, she will start to come around.

The vet came out and tranquilized her a few months ago to get her up to date on vaccines, etc. She was able to palpate her and feel the foal.

She just started taking treats from me within the last few weeks. I will continue to work with her and hope that in the event she needs help, she will trust me enough to do so... The real question is do I trust myself enough???


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Mar 14, 2018)

Take a t-shirt or hat that you have worn a lot and hang it in her stall. It needs to be one you have worn for some time so it has your scent on it. This will really help her get used to you.....just leave it hanging there for a couple months.

I also like to sit with them while they eat their grain, just watching, nothing else. If they come to me, I give them a treat. All of my horses and ponies go crazy over Purina Apple and Oat horse treats. If they back away from me, I back away from them but just a couple steps. If they want their grain, they have to eat it with me close by. I also sing to them in a soft voice.....

I have tamed many wild ponies this way....hope this helps. Good luck with your mare!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2018)

Great suggestion ^^ . I am another with a mare like this , she is absolutely petrified of humans. It took a great deal of time and persistence to gain her trust. She has always had trust and anxiety issues with humans.

I would suggest that contact is made by you and you only at this stage , the more people trying to interact with her , the more it will freak her out.

Your right, when she is with you all the time at your place you will find that she will really progress with your trust.

Hope this helps


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 14, 2018)

LRMiniatureShetlands said:


> Take a t-shirt or hat that you have worn a lot and hang it in her stall. It needs to be one you have worn for some time so it has your scent on it. This will really help her get used to you.....just leave it hanging there for a couple months.
> 
> I also like to sit with them while they eat their grain, just watching, nothing else. If they come to me, I give them a treat. All of my horses and ponies go crazy over Purina Apple and Oat horse treats. If they back away from me, I back away from them but just a couple steps. If they want their grain, they have to eat it with me close by. I also sing to them in a soft voice.....
> 
> I have tamed many wild ponies this way....hope this helps. Good luck with your mare!


What fabulous suggestions LRMiniatureShetlands. I love your soft approach and cannot wait to put them into practice. We believe our girl is a grand-daughter of Boones Little Buckaroo and has been nothing more than a baby maker her whole life. :-(


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 15, 2018)

This photo is from today. Lots of udder development in the last 2 days.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 15, 2018)

This is from last week. She has dropped quite a bit since then. I will upload a side shot from today in a bit.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## madmax (Mar 16, 2018)

You are getting so much terrific advice and you have done well with her on your own. Keep talking to her, also singing to her also worked for me as well. She is a lucky horse to have you.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm a "head nut" and am admiring her head and large eye. Also agree that she's lucky you are her new mom!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 16, 2018)

She is beautiful. What a ROUND belly she has in the picture you posted yesterday


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2018)

How is she coming along ?


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 21, 2018)

hope no news is good news?


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 24, 2018)

She is progressing some. Lots of tail rubbing, swishing tail, biting at her sides, and kicking out behind. I will try to post some pictures this evening. Thanks for checking in on us.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 25, 2018)

how is she doing with her fear of everyone. are u making any progress?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2018)

How is she visually ? She still carrying wide ?


----------



## SullivanPoint (Mar 28, 2018)

Her shape has changed tremendously during the last week. She is not wide, so assuming baby has gotten into position.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes sounds like you are on the home straight, best wishes for a safe foaling.

Watch for lots of rolling , her being uncomfortable , rubbing her backside on anything she can etc, these are some good signs she is nearing


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 29, 2018)

sounds like she's preogrssing normally. Prayers for a safe foaling and healthy happy little one soon for you.


----------



## SullivanPoint (Apr 4, 2018)

We have an adorable little colt that was born on Easter/April Fools. Georgia is an amazing mother and had a very easy/uneventful birth. We are calling him Beebop.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations , glad all went well





Hopefully as you bond with her little colt over time it will help her trust issues too, realizing us humans are not all that bad after all

Post some pics when you have a chance


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 5, 2018)

Big congratulations to you! Very happy to hear this. Have fun with the little guy, it's so much fun to watch them.


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2018)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## madmax (Apr 5, 2018)

I have been eager to hear she has had her foal, so glad all went well. Such a cute name you gave him!


----------



## SullivanPoint (Apr 12, 2018)

Beebop at 10 days old

Curious what y'all think his color will do...


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2018)

Aww, what a cute little fella. He looks so content and peaceful. Nice picture!

I am not much good with color, but I will take a guess (and it really is just a guess) Maybe silver dapple?

How is the mare doing?


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 13, 2018)

What a beautiful baby! Just read this thread and I'm so glad everything went easy and smooth.


----------



## madmax (Apr 13, 2018)

Precious photo of a beautiful baby. Looks silver dapple to me, many of my silver foals looked like that at birth. Pay attention to his hooves as he grows, my silvers had stripes on them. (not like the ones on appaloosas)


----------



## SullivanPoint (Apr 26, 2018)

Update on Georgia (mom): she has substantial blindness in both eyes. Her right side is much worse than her left. We will do more testing in a few days. It is so helpful to know why she acts the way she does. All of her quirks make sense now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2018)

Makes a lot of sense , the way she is. Im sure as she recognizes your voices over time and they become familiar to her, you will gain her trust. The poor thing, no wonder she has been so frightened.

The good thing- She has found a home with you guys


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the mare. But now at least you have a reason as to why she is fearful. Can I ask how you discovered the vision loss? Is hear hearing OK?

Lucky girl to have found an understanding home.

How is that cute little baby?


----------



## SullivanPoint (May 14, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Sorry to hear about the mare. But now at least you have a reason as to why she is fearful. Can I ask how you discovered the vision loss? Is hear hearing OK?
> 
> Lucky girl to have found an understanding home.
> 
> How is that cute little baby?


Cayuse - When our new barn was finished, we moved the ponies in and it stressed mama out significantly. She had a drastic drop in milk supply and Bee-bop got severely dehydrated and had a severe case of colic with impaction. There were lots of late night vet visits over a period of 4 days. My vet just happened to notice some cloudiness (he had a flashlight) in one of her eyes and did several simple vision tests and she failed all of them. Her hearing is perfect! Bee-bop is thriving and happy as a clam. Now that he lives on our property he is friendly and potentially over socialized. ;-) 

* Photo of him this morning with my girls (post body clip) and one from last week.


----------



## Cayuse (May 14, 2018)

He is handsome, and he doesn't look shy either 

Sorry to hear about the colic, sounds like it was a LONG four days.  But he looks like he recovered just fine judging by the video of him on the other thread ?.

Interesting about the mare, I wonder how long her vision has been a problem for her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2018)

He is lovely


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2018)

If you should choose to breed the mare, or if an oops occurs, you can put a bell on her foal so she can more easily find it.  [Just hang around the foal's neck with a light string (so it can break should it be necessary).]


----------

